# Duties on personal effects



## Andrew333

Hello All. I'm new to the forum and will be moving to Thailand in May of this year,first
on a non-immigrant B visa and then changing to a retirement visa.
I have been given conflicting information on the import of my personal effects by my immigration consultant and by the Bangkok agent of my shipping company.
I will be importing my personal effects when the retirement visa is in place.
My immigration consultant tells me my personal effects can be imported duty-free when the retirement visa is in place.
The Bangkok agent of my shipper says that personal effects can only be imported duty-free with diplomatic status or a one-year work permit.The Bangkok agent also
says that my original passport will be required by Thai Customs for 2 days to effect clearance.
Could anybody please advise me who is correct and if my original British passport
is really required ? I have offered a certified copy of my passport but apparently this won't do.
Many thanks in advance
Andrew


----------



## Tjeerd

Hi Andrew, I'm in a similar situation. We're moving to C.M. in August. I was wondering why you have chosen to enter Thailand as a tourist and then upgrade to the retirement visa. I'm applying for the retirement visa here and thought that would be sufficient to clear my household goods through customs. Let me know if you have an answer and I'll do the same.


----------



## Tjeerd

Just found this website customs dot go dot th then go to household effects.

Cheers.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Tjeerd said:


> Hi Andrew, I'm in a similar situation. We're moving to C.M. in August. I was wondering why you have chosen to enter Thailand as a tourist and then upgrade to the retirement visa. I'm applying for the retirement visa here and thought that would be sufficient to clear my household goods through customs. Let me know if you have an answer and I'll do the same.


Unless there is some special agreement between your contry and Thailand (?) the OA Visa can only be applied for in Thailand. People usually apply for the non-Imm 'O' on the basis of seeking a retirement Visa (which given them a year from Hull), then trade it in towards the end of the year for the full OA retirement visa. I would guess this is what you are doing without realising perhaps(?).


----------



## Cer

Please read link fro Thai customs

>> Thai Customs <<

In this link you will find also
quote
Note : Nonresidents entering into the Kingdom with a non-immigrant visa "code O" who wish to retire in Thailand or accompany spouses of Thai residents are not qualified 
unquote

If you married to a Thai wife,she would be able(under certain conditions) to bring used housedhold goods,duty free to her homeland.


----------



## Cer

KhwaamLap said:


> Unless there is some special agreement between your contry and Thailand (?) the OA Visa can only be applied for in Thailand. People usually apply for the non-Imm 'O' on the basis of seeking a retirement Visa (which given them a year from Hull), then trade it in towards the end of the year for the full OA retirement visa. I would guess this is what you are doing without realising perhaps(?).


Not true.
Please read link from Thai Ministry of foreign affairs


Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Kingdom of Thailand

Mostly the O-A is done outside Thailand ("A" stands for pre-approved) and on arrival in Thailand you will receive a 365 days stay (without border runs).
Also you (still) don't need to have money on a Thai bank.
I did the same before I retired in Thailand as I didn't want to have ANY changed of being denied a Thai visa and having my personal stuff underway!


----------



## KhwaamLap

Cer said:


> Not true.
> Please read link from Thai Ministry of foreign affairs
> 
> 
> Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Kingdom of Thailand
> 
> Mostly the O-A is done outside Thailand ("A" stands for pre-approved) and on arrival in Thailand you will receive a 365 days stay (without border runs).
> Also you (still) don't need to have money on a Thai bank.
> I did the same before I retired in Thailand as I didn't want to have ANY changed of being denied a Thai visa and having my personal stuff underway!


While this may be so - as is written (bearing in mind its a translation), Hull only gives a Non-Imm 'O' with a sub category of "to seek retirment visa" (look at the retirement pack on their website) and the "AO" has to be applied for in Thailand. Hull is known as one of the easiest places in Europe to get Visas.


----------



## Cer

I did my O-A in Indonesia,as that was my residency at that time.
The first visum in my passport mentioned cleary Non Imm O-A.(and inmediately valid for 365 days upon arrival in Thailand)
I *suppose* the visa you mentioned will be written as Non Imm O.After arrival in Thailand you need to do a lot in those 90 days.
Not all embassies know in full the exact regulation.I had to instruct Indonesia with every single detail.


----------



## dustbunny

Andrew333 said:


> Hello All. I'm new to the forum and will be moving to Thailand in May of this year,first
> on a non-immigrant B visa and then changing to a retirement visa.
> I have been given conflicting information on the import of my personal effects by my immigration consultant and by the Bangkok agent of my shipping company.
> I will be importing my personal effects when the retirement visa is in place.
> My immigration consultant tells me my personal effects can be imported duty-free when the retirement visa is in place.
> The Bangkok agent of my shipper says that personal effects can only be imported duty-free with diplomatic status or a one-year work permit.The Bangkok agent also
> says that my original passport will be required by Thai Customs for 2 days to effect clearance.
> Could anybody please advise me who is correct and if my original British passport
> is really required ? I have offered a certified copy of my passport but apparently this won't do.
> Many thanks in advance
> Andrew


Hi:
I've just moved to Thailand and am awaiting my goods as well. Unfortunately, we have received the same information as supplied by your shipper agent--personal effects/goods are NOT duty free if you are on a O-A visa. And, customs does have to have your original passport to process the goods into the country. You can either overnight or hand carry yourself. I think we were all snookered with this "duty free" import benefit if you are retiring. As far as the government is concerned, there is no such thing as a "retirement visa". It is just a visa which grants you up to one year in the country, and if you are not good or run out of money it will not be renewed.


----------



## Serendipity2

Andrew333 said:


> Hello All. I'm new to the forum and will be moving to Thailand in May of this year,first
> on a non-immigrant B visa and then changing to a retirement visa.
> I have been given conflicting information on the import of my personal effects by my immigration consultant and by the Bangkok agent of my shipping company.
> I will be importing my personal effects when the retirement visa is in place.
> My immigration consultant tells me my personal effects can be imported duty-free when the retirement visa is in place.
> The Bangkok agent of my shipper says that personal effects can only be imported duty-free with diplomatic status or a one-year work permit.The Bangkok agent also
> says that my original passport will be required by Thai Customs for 2 days to effect clearance.
> Could anybody please advise me who is correct and if my original British passport
> is really required ? I have offered a certified copy of my passport but apparently this won't do.
> Many thanks in advance
> Andrew


Andrew,

I looked into this issue myself many months ago and the answers I got were conflicting. What I finally arrived at is that, regardless of customs duties, the shipping costs would not be worth the hassle or the risk. Once your personal effects are enroute you're pretty well bent over and spreading your cheeks. Better to sell everything except those things you can carry in with you and perhaps a pet. Do NOT bring a car - the duty will be way more than the value of the car and be aware things could disappear from your shipment between the time you surrender them until they arrive at your new digs. Also, the charges made by customs can be very arbitrary - and you have little choice in valuation or the customs duties levied. Usually you won't be there and have to rely on a customs broker acting for you but even if you are there you DO want a customs broker and let him do all the talking - except if you're asked a question of course.

That said, if you accept your shipment causally [there is a term] the fees/duties will be less than if a formal documentation is made. I expect they keep the money and you get your goods but that's only my guess [based on the fine one pays for overstaying a visa at a border land crossing] 

Serendipity2


----------



## sweenjr56

Although I'm still 2 or 3 years away from our planned retirement in Thailand this thread relating to moving PE there is something I am thinking about now. Hope things change for the better but it's a little crazy over there now.

Thanks for the shared comments.


----------

